# Conventional Jigging Reels



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

In the market for a new reel that will specifically be paired up with a light weight jigging rod. There seem to be quite a few on the market. Looking for some opinions on what you have liked and disliked. 

Really digging the JM PE5, but have read that the PE5 does not quite have the ratio needed for high speed jigging. 

Looked at the Maxels.... no thanks, unless you can convince me, as I read internals are what are the weakest point

Avery JX, not too fond of the anti-reverse but love the price point. 

Shimano- I haven't seen a reel that I would consider a narrow spool, MAYBY I have missed it. 

Accurate boss- good looking reels with decent specs, but the only thing that I don't care for, and is very trivial, the color combo. 

I am sure there are many out there I am missing and I would like for y'all to point those out. Intended species, GOM yft, AJ's, and bottom fish( grouper and such) 

Already have a casting setup, and live bait/ bottom fishing rig(that I use for jigging at the present time) and a deep drop electric, just need a solid designated jigging setup. 

Thanks.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Check out Truth reels, light weight but I'm not sure if they have a narrow spool or not.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Checked out the Truth reels. Good looking reels. While searching them came across Seigler reels as well, which I am guessing branched off of Truth reels due to their design....

I'll have to check out the Truth web page on a computer though. I could not locate hard specs on the reels.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the SG and it's a nice little reel. I've probably only used it on 4-6 trips though.

http://www.charkbait.com/cs/CSR-ReleaseReels.htm

They have a narrow spool now.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The Shimani Torium 16 is a fairly narrow spool, smooth drag and still under $200.00!

I used it, and other reels for 3 months this winter in the Florida Keys for vertical speed and flutter jigging over deep wrecks. Wrecks over 250 ft were speed jigging only. Did this every time the wind allowed me to fish them. This was my favorite style of fishing. A workout, but very fun. 

I had it spooled with 50# braid and about 6ft of 60# fluorocarbon. Caught several AJs in the 40# plus range, Barracuda over 40#s, Blackfin in the 20# range and a few sharks. I preferred this conventional over the all of the Spinners that I tried.

I just bought an Avet with less line capacity. I'll be trying it out the coming winter on structure that is less than 200 ft. Depth that you intend to jig in will play a factor as well. The Avets are at a reasonable price and fairly light weight for their performance.
My "go to" for deep water will till be the Torium 16. It has a fast retrieve speed.

You will find that a dedicated jigging outfit will really help avoid a lot of the wear and tear on your body.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Shimano HS Tran-X with 65 works pretty darn good.

If you dont want a high end rod, the Penn Carnage is tough as a boot... comes in various lure weights....


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

hog said:


> Shimano HS Tran-X with 65 works pretty darn good.
> 
> If you dont want a high end rod, the Penn Carnage is tough as a boot... comes in various lure weights....


Hey hog, how has your levelwind help up on that tranx? How's the drag?


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been happy with the Makaira 8 for light jigging. So far it's caught AJ, Cobia, and Snapper without breaking a sweat. I'm sure it'd do the job for schoolie yellowfin and blackfin also. It was between the Accurate and the Makaira for me, and I got the Okuma based on Alan Tani's comparison.

Also, Seigler reels is what used to be called truth reels, also formerly known as release reels. All owned and operated by the same dude, has just had some horrible luck with being sued over the names.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

indaskinny said:


> Hey hog, how has your levelwind help up on that tranx? How's the drag?


2 yrs, not a single issue... have two of'm.... a Power gear and a high speed..
have freinds who have them also with no issues so far...

Just keep'm clean..

Tough reel..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The tranx will work for aj but i would not use for tuna Truth, maxell, ect. are all china made reels that you can buy direct for way less. I am the warranty center for Okiaya the have a dual drag 16 2 speed,narrow spool that i am testing right now. i would easly compare to accurate for half the money. Also my diamond matrix jigging rod prototype is complete it is built on a pheniox blank(handle reels with up to 100 lb braid),fuji graphite reel seat, Fuji guide train, and aluminum gimbal, weighs 8.5 oz and will dead lift over 30 lbs Lifetime warranty includeing brakage available.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Allan said:


> The tranx will work for aj but i would not use for tuna Truth, maxell, ect. are all china made reels that you can buy direct for way less. I am the warranty center for Okiaya the have a dual drag 16 2 speed,narrow spool that i am testing right now. i would easly compare to accurate for half the money. Also my diamond matrix jigging rod prototype is complete it is built on a pheniox blank(handle reels with up to 100 lb braid),fuji graphite reel seat, Fuji guide train, and aluminum gimbal, weighs 8.5 oz and will dead lift over 30 lbs Lifetime warranty includeing brakage available.


Can you provide a link of the truth reels from china?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*cnc aluminum feels from china*



JFolm said:


> Can you provide a link of the truth reels from china?
> 
> Thanks


You will have to do the research GOOGLE is the best tool a fisherman could ever have. I am involved with the R&D for a reel company called Okiaya, In the past 5-7years i have spoke with most every factory in china not only will they tell you whos reels they make they will send you there specs and samples.

Or

I can Sell you an Okiaya Come buy it, fish it, if you dont like it bring it back and i will buy you a truth or any other reel of equal value.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Allan said:


> The tranx will work for aj but i would not use for tuna Truth, maxell, ect. are all china made reels that you can buy direct for way less. I am the warranty center for Okiaya the have a dual drag 16 2 speed,narrow spool that i am testing right now. i would easly compare to accurate for half the money. Also my diamond matrix jigging rod prototype is complete it is built on a pheniox blank(handle reels with up to 100 lb braid),fuji graphite reel seat, Fuji guide train, and aluminum gimbal, weighs 8.5 oz and will dead lift over 30 lbs Lifetime warranty includeing brakage available.


with all due respect , you should do a more comprehensive research before you start pointing out facts that are not correct.

To start with , Truth reels now Seigler are a 100% manufactured and assemble in VA USA.

I please kindly ask you to prove it otherwise. Better yet post those links where to buy this reels ( truth ) for cheap , dont give us " do a google search"

As for Maxel goes , this reels comes from the same back door JM reels are made in Taiwan.
Yes you can use both for tuna , Aj etc.

Please tell as where is the brand Okiaya manufacturer and made ?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hog said:


> 2 yrs, not a single issue... have two of'm.... a Power gear and a high speed..
> have freinds who have them also with no issues so far...
> 
> Just keep'm clean..
> ...


PG TranX and a Stingray Tackle $99 MH jigg'n rod being put under heavy stress, for im guessing 45 minutes in semi choppy seas.. This was going on 3 summers ago and 150+ fish ago, and its not been in a repair shop yet, just good carbonTx drag washers with Cals Grease and good cleanings from at the once a year.
*Go to 3:20 to 6:50*

Only difference now days, is the reel is on a Penn Carnage I think Medium heavy....


----------

